# fishing from a canoe?



## Gone Phishin'

I will be spending a lot of time fishing out of my 15 ft aluminum canoe this spring/summer on a small lake. Any suggestions on how to set it up? I want to use a trolling motor, but the canoe does not have a flat back. I am looking for ideas on how to set up the trolling motor as well as the inside of the canoe for storage, holding fishing rods, etc. Pictures would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## jimbobway

Try to make an outrigger for your canoe , as they can get tippy with all the fishing stuff and batteries on board .Play safe .


----------



## Pugetsound

My best trolling in a canoe has always been the old fashion way. Paddling. I almost always use mepps or rooster tail spinners. I think the reason paddling works so well out of a canoe is the natural variation in speed and movement of the spinner as your boat moves back and forth.


----------



## Mushroom Jack

Check with Sportspal or Radisson canoes. They have an adapter for your kind of canoe. It bolts in behind you and puts your Trolling Motor at your side. I fished with one for many years. Or you can make your own.


----------



## SA ULTRA MAG

http://store.oldtowncanoe.com/category/314090/Motor_Mounts

I have the standard motor mount pictured...works great !

Spring Creek offers a motor mount along with alot of other accessories. I have a stabilizer float system from them...top notch quality. Their motor mount is half of what Old Towne's is listed.

http://store.springcreek.com/Canoe-Accessories/Canoe-Accessories/Super-Strong-motor-mount-p1419.html


----------



## Nostromo

Hi, Im new here. But, for fishing on a smaller lake, I would second paddling. 
Enjoy!


----------



## DaveW731

I prefer using a trolling motor most of the time, even on small ( 10 acres and less) lakes. I like being able to move the canoe and work on changing baits and other general fiddling around at the same time. I also think it is easier to control trolling speed and direction with a motor than with a paddle. 
The times I don't use a motor is if I am fishing in lilly pads or other heavy weeds, if I want to minnimize weight or if the body of water is SO small that I won't be moving more than 50 yards at any one time.


----------



## U.P.Nate

I have 4 of these on my canoe, I trolled to work (paddleing) this past summer and caught quite a few northern. Best rod holders ever, threw out many other brands. Not the cheepest but you can always bolt them on something else bigger!











This guy has a cool set up too..


----------



## herbfisherman

i like to take turns standing up with whoever i'm fishing with. paddling is the way to go


----------



## U.P.Nate

Here's my side motor mount it bolts to a chunk of angle iron bolted across the back of the canoe.










Here's my motor I run Minn Kota silent propulsion technology


----------



## Steve_D

I have an old-town sportsman and it is BA! However, I wouldnt mind mounting some rod holders on it. I thought aluminum canoes could handle trolling motors attached?


----------



## U.P.Nate

Took a few pics of my Michigan made fiberglass beauty. 









I installed anchor cleates and 20' lines front and back 









Simple motor mount









These Down East rod holders are the best, and this type is way more sturdy then the c-clamp models.









They come off easy and quick too for putting the canoe on the truck top.


----------



## Nostromo

Nate, that is a very nice canoe, and set-up, you have there. Do you mind if I ask how much it weights?

N


----------



## grateful fisherman

Here's my 16 ft Radisson. I have a 4 HP Johnson and a minn kota I use depending on the situation. I also mounted a transducer on a piece of wood that I c clamp to the transom to run my portable hummingbird.


----------



## U.P.Nate

Nostromo said:


> Nate, that is a very nice canoe, and set-up, you have there. Do you mind if I ask how much it weights?
> 
> N


No Idea, I know its a 15'6 Glasto Craft and was made in Waterford. I throw it up on the rack of my truck solo no problem. TooK her out on Superior 3 times this weekend

Grateful Fisherman I like your seats


----------



## Nostromo

That's really all that matters!
N


----------



## Nostromo




----------



## grateful fisherman

That was a beautiful morning on Harsens Island. Also the morning I learned that I need more weight up front if I'm gonna be running a 4 HP outboard 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TurkeyCreek

I have my electric trolling motor mounted on the bow. I find it a lot more comfortable to fish with the motor in front of me instead of behind me. It also controls a little better in the wind.
my motor guide is kind of old, but it was just one screw to turn the head around which change it from a transom mount to a bow mount. I think most are still made the same way.


----------



## sgc

Spring Creek has great stuff for canoe assessories, including motor mounts. They are also GREAT! people to deal with.


----------

